# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Iznajar, La Confederación licita la mejora de la planta de agua potable

## ben-amar

IZNAJAR
La Confederación licita la mejora de la planta de agua potable
El presupuesto previsto para la obra es de 4,8 millones de euros. La actuación contempla duplicar la capacidad de tratamiento

Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 4 de diciembre de 2013



REDACCION 04/12/2013 
La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha licitado por 4,88 millones de euros el proyecto para la modernización y ampliación de la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) de Iznájar.

La actuación contempla duplicar la actual capacidad de tratamiento de agua hasta alcanzar un volumen de potabilización de 1.200 litros por segundo para lo que se construirá un nuevo decantador, similar a los tres ya existentes, y seis nuevos filtros de 100 l/s cada uno de ellos, que se sumarán a los seis con que ya cuenta la infraestructura.

Además, se contempla una línea completa de recuperación de aguas de lavado para el tratamiento de los fangos de la ETAP, un edificio de almacén, taller y sala de reuniones, la ampliación y renovación de las instalaciones eléctricas, la implantación de varios sistemas de automatización y control de todo el sistema y, finalmente, obras de urbanización que incluyen viales y pavimentaciones y alumbrado exterior, entre otras.

Aunque la actuación principal se centra en aumentar considerablemente la capacidad de potabilización de la ETAP, ésta también necesita modernizar el sistema de tratamiento incorporando filtros de carbón activo granular para garantizar un agua de calidad para el consumo humano, toda vez que permitirá mejorar sensiblemente los vertidos al río Genil al recuperar las aguas de lavado y purgas.

La ETAP de Iznájar es uno de los orígenes de abastecimiento más importantes de la zona Sur de la provincia de Córdoba, ya que, junto con los manantiales de La Hoz y de Fuente Alhama, atiende actualmente a la demanda de más de 245.000 personas.


Fuente: Diario Cordoba

----------


## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 4 de diciembre de 2013

Esta infraestructura aprovecha las aguas del embalse de Iznájar, lo que supone una garantía prácticamente absoluta aún en los años de máxima sequía. Aunque inicialmente la Estación de tratamiento de agua potable (ETAP) solo entraba en explotación en los meses de mayor demanda de agua, progresivamente ha ido aumentando su aportación y en la actualidad funciona durante todo el año, aunque se encuentra al límite de su capacidad en los meses veraniegos, por lo que resulta imprescindible su ampliación. Esta actuación correrá a cargo de los fondos Feder, por lo que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir afrontará el 80 por ciento de la inversión, mientras que el 20 por ciento restante procede de la aportación de la Empresa Provincial de Aguas de Córdoba (Emproacsa)

Fuente: Diario Cordoba

----------

